# AFX 4 lane clips?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

One of my favorite sets ever was Sears' AFX 1973 Roger Penske 4 lane.

This set contained little "u" shaped metal pieces which clipped the 2 lane sections together making 4 lanes. These were great as it really made for a "tight" track surface.

I have yet to ever see such clips again in any AFX 4 lanes. I am aware that Ninco makes these same clips for 1/32 scale. Is anybody aware of these clips?

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Jim --

AFAIK, AFX/Racemasters is producing some new track mounting clips. I don't know if they are exactly what you are looking for. However, Steve Russell of Racemasters was going to post some pictures of them on his website ToyRaceCars.com soon. (click on the Brand New!) option on the upper left.

However, Steve is dealing with a) getting new product in country, and then shipping it out, b) building a new web site, and c) updating the existing web site.

I would suggest going to ToyRaceCars, and pose your question to him ('Contact Us') and then post his response here.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Jim,

I've seen them in metal and in plastic, most of which I would say were probably thrown away as scraps...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The old clips were spring steel and were supplied with each set in a little baggy....they were for clipping track together that had broken tabs...

I remember seeing them aviable in bags but that was a long time ago...

I tried many things but nothing worked as good as those stupid little clips...

And yes..they work great for coupling four lane sections...

Try the bay?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Tyco made steel track repair clips for track with broken tabs. I think my LHS as a couple bags of them hanging on the peg.

If the Tomy clips for holding 4-lane corners together is flush with the bottom, I'll give 'em a try on mine before I screw it down. Dosen't look like they are available yet.


----------

